# Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?



## duedeken (23. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

obwohl wir inzw. keine Einsteiger mehr sind gehört meine Frage vielleicht am besten hier her:

Bislang wurde unser Teich durch hohe __ Tannen vor der direkten (Mittags-)Sonne geschützt. Jetzt sollen die Tannen ab. Reicht eine "übliche" Teichbegrünung (zb. Wasserlilien) oder gibt es vielleicht eine Faustregel wieviel Prozent der Wasseroberfläche im Schatten verbleiben sollte? Möchten ungern im Frühjahr mit grünem Wasser oder ähnlichem zu kämpfen haben nur weil ich mehr Sonne möchte  Oder ist die Sonne doch nicht der natürliche Freund der Alge? 

Wie schützt ihr euren Teich vor der Sonne? Kennt ihr alternative Randbegrünungen die dazu beitragen können? 

Im Vorfeld schon mal vielen Dank für eure Ideen! 

Gruß, 
Doreen


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Moin Doreen,

es gibt einige Pflanzen die lieber schattiger wachsen, andere die`s vollsonnig wollen.
Mein Teich hat ca. 3 Stunden am Tag Schatten (meist in den Nachmittagsstunden), der zweite Teich hat in den Morgenstunden ca. 2 Stunden Schatten (vom Haus).

Ich kenne aber auch viele User hier im Forum, bei denen der Teich vollsonnig liegt und die scheinbar keine Probleme mit Algen usw haben.
Es kommt auch viel auf Filter an, bzw ob überhaupt Fischbesatz oder nicht.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Hallo

die Frage ist nicht , "wieviel Schatten brauch ich gegen Algen" 

die Sonne ist nicht der limitierende Faktor für Algenwachstum !
sonder ein Überangebot an Nährstoffen (N und P)
eine stärkere Sonneneinstrahlung wirkt nur als Katalysator und beeinflüsst eventuell die Dominanz anderer Algen als im Schatten. 

Gern erinnere ich mich an solche Treads


bei ungeeigneten Teichen kann die Sonneneinstrahlung natürlich das Wasser stark erwärmen aber das ist eine andere Sache.


mfG


----------



## duedeken (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Ah, alles klar, lieben Dank. Damit habt ihr jetzt das letzte Argument gegen den __ Tannen-Radikalschlag aus dem Weg geräumt und ich kann morgen loslegen. Vielen Dank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Karsten voll zustimm, ich denke es ist eher wichtig was und wo Du welche Pflanzen setzten möchtest - danach richtet sich wieviel Sonnenschein notwendig ist. Bei wenig Schatten, würd ich ne schwimmende Pflanzeninsel bauen unter der sich die Fischies verstecken können, falls Du nicht einen großen Seerosenbereich hast.


----------



## nemo54 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Hallo, habe gerade deine Frage gelesen, Die Sonne hat aber auch noch eine andere Wirkung in deinem Teich, Meine Koi´s lieben es sich in der Sonne zu Bräunen, was ihnen gar nicht gut tut, den dann muß ich sie wegen Sonnenbrand behandeln, was streß für mich und den Koi´s bedeutet, dagegen habe ich zwar ein Sonnen Segel gesetzt, aber sie schaffen es immer wieder eine Lücke zu finden. Sonnenbrand kann böse Folgen für Deine Koi´s haben!!: oki


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*



> Meine Koi´s lieben es sich in der Sonne zu Bräunen, was ihnen gar nicht gut tut, den dann muß ich sie wegen Sonnenbrand behandeln, was streß für mich und den Koi´s bedeutet, dagegen habe ich zwar ein Sonnen Segel gesetzt, aber sie schaffen es immer wieder eine Lücke zu finden. Sonnenbrand kann böse Folgen für Deine Koi´s haben!!



Hallo ,...( ja ich benutze noch ein kleines "Hallo"...)

das Problem mit der Beschattung hatte ich auch,...ich habe vor zwei Jahren auch ein Sonnensegel installiert,...die Teichtemperatur war vorher, teilweise auf fast 30°C hoch gegangen,...mit dem Segel ist das jetzt nimmer,....
Fadenalgen habe ich trotzdem,...(kann damit leben).....

Ich habe 90% der Teichoberfläche beschattet....

Zum Thema Sonnenbrand,....(Zitat),...hier würde ich definitiv dafür sorgen das die Fische keine Flachwasserzone mehr erreichen können,....

Gegenteilig behaupte ich auch hier mal das nicht jeder Sonnenbrand auf die Sonne zurückzuführen ist,... (Futter!),....


----------



## robsig12 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*



herbi schrieb:


> Hallo ,...( ja ich benutze noch ein kleines "Hallo"...)
> 
> das Problem mit der Beschattung hatte ich auch,...ich habe vor zwei Jahren auch ein Sonnensegel installiert,...die Teichtemperatur war vorher, teilweise auf fast 30°C hoch gegangen,...mit dem Segel ist das jetzt nimmer,....
> Fadenalgen habe ich trotzdem,...(kann damit leben).....
> ...



Oder der Gassätigung....! Dazu vielleicht mehr beim Chatabend mit dem rainthanner!


----------



## koi.sl2006 (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Schatten braucht ein Teich?*

Guten Morgen,

in einen Koi-Teich gehört keine Flachwasserzone und mein Teich hat den ganzen  Tag Sonne und ich habe noch keinen Koi mit Sonnenbrand gehabt oder deswegen Behandeln müssen. Dass kann nur in Flachzonen oder in allgemein zu Flachen Gartenteichen passieren. Nur bei neu Besatz muss man darauf achten und die Fische langsam dran gewöhnen, dass ist wie bei uns Menschen wenn wir im Sommer dass erste mahl wieder in die Sonne legen müssen wir uns auch mehr schützen.

Doreen hau die hohen __ Tannen ruhig weg, dein Teich und Filter werden es dir danken und denn.

Gruß  Stefan


----------

